

A Calculus Analogy: Integrals as Multiplication - ulvund
http://betterexplained.com/articles/a-calculus-analogy-integrals-as-multiplication

======
michael_dorfman
That's a very nice explanation. I'm going to have to file that one away for
when my kids are ready...

